# The Osprey



## WillowTree (Apr 15, 2017)

so we went out to the beach this morning and my brother took some pictures of some ospreys in their nest my favorite is the one returning to the nest with a pink shoe!


----------



## Care4all (Apr 15, 2017)

great picture willow!  BUT, WHAT THE HECK does that osprey plan to do with that pink shoe???


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2017)

You ever see a bird with a fish wriggling in its claws in the top of a tree? I have, a couple times.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 121852 so we went out to the beach this morning and my brother took some pictures of some ospreys in their nest my favorite is the one returning to the nest with a pink shoe!


Beautiful picture.  When I saw the title, I thought you meant this:


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Gator


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Care4all (Apr 15, 2017)

You are making me miss home, Willow!  Maybe Matt and I need to spend our latter years back home in Florida?  Love the pictures of all of my previous friends in Florida like Mr Pelican and Mrs Osprey and Mr Gator vs the friends I have now like Mr. Black Bears and Mr and Mrs White tail deer and Mrs. Seals and Mr. Wild turkey up here!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> View attachment 121852 so we went out to the beach this morning and my brother took some pictures of some ospreys in their nest my favorite is the one returning to the nest with a pink shoe!



_Outstanding _shot


----------



## Rooster (Apr 17, 2017)

Not saying it is, but the photo of the osprey with the shoe looks photoshopped...


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 17, 2017)

Rooster said:


> Not saying it is, but the photo of the osprey with the shoe looks photoshopped...





It isn't. I was standing there when my brother took the picture!


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------

